# Dropshorts



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Sun, 09 Apr 2000 18:36:52 -0700*
Gunner, from Ian Edwards:
I can appreciate you great pride in your Regiment, the Royal Regiment of
Canadian Artillery, but you‘ve got a couple of facts that I would
question.
1. Your quotation re "... vulgar brawl." is often claimed by the
armoured formerly cavalry, but I think the phrase is "...lends tone
...". Unless being dignified and standoffish are one and the same.
2. Right of the Line is afforded to the Gentlemen Cadets of the Royal
Military College of Canada, IIRC?
3. And to save reading another lengthy posting: IIRC the RCA also
wrapped their putties from the top down.
4. And it‘s NOT TRUE that the RA and by extension the RCA were ordered
by Queen Victoria to wear a WHITE lanyard, indicating cowardace, on
their tunics because they had abandoned their guns in some important
battle. The white lanyard had nothing to do with the loss of the guns.
Gunner wrote:
> 
> Ah, the Artillery Officer, master of the black art of indirect fire!
> Probably the best trained all the combat arms and have a reputation for
> always conducting themselves in a dignified manner Our unofficial motto
> is "Artillery lends dignity to what otherwise be a vulgar brawl".  The
> Artillery is the oldest of Canada‘s military units on active service no
> slight to the Reserves and the Royal Canadian Horse Artillery‘s history
> is so distinct that they were granted the "Right of the Line" in the
> order of precedence Royalty always granted the privledge to their best
> soldiers as they knew they could always count on them.  Well done to
> you to be so interested in joining the best of the best.
> 
> I don‘t have all the details to your queries as it‘s been several years
> since I joined, however, if you visit the following web site -
>  http://www.recruiting.dnd.ca/army_frame.html  - you will get more
> information.  Or call your local Reserve Arty Regt who may set up a
> tour of their equipment and facilities or Canadian Forces Recruing
> Centre CFRC.
> 
> Depending on what program you chose Regular or Reserve have several
> programs to enter the military as an officer your basic training will
> concentrate on physical fitness, rules and regulations of the CF, basic
> leadership training infantry based, drill and discipline,
> fieldcraft....really its very similar to basic soldier training,
> however, it is more leadership driven.  Basic Officer training is
> conducted in St Jean Qc and the army portion so called phase two at
> the Infantry School in Gagetown, NB.
> 
> Basic Artillery Training is conducted at the Artillery School in
> Gagetown.  It is split into two phases 3 and 4.  You learn the basics
> of Gun Drill operating the C3 Howitzer, role and duties of Gun
> Position Officers, ballistics, command and control, more leadership
> training, and you are socialized into the artillery world.  Upon
> completion you are posted to a Regt in Shilo, MB, Petawawa, On, or
> Valcartier, Qc.  If you are joining as a Reservist, you complete the
> training over a period of several summers and work part time at your
> unit during the school year.  If you are going to become a Reservist,
> definitely apply for the Reserve Entry Scheme Officer RESO program and
> it will best prepare you for duties as an officer in your Regt.
> 
> Obviously, I‘m bias in my comments, however, please feel free to explore
> all the options that CFRC will present to you.  Infantry, Armour,
> Engineers all provide great opportunities in the Canada‘s Army.  Feel
> free to ask any other questions of me or the newsgroup.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Gunner Sends.....
> 
> JENNIFER KLEIN wrote:
> >
> > Jeff,
> >   I don‘t know but if you ever find out from anybody let me be the first to
> > know.  Keep me updated on your search.  Thanx
> > Love,
> >   Jenn
> >
> > >From: Jeff Chen 
> > >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >Subject: Officer and Artillery training.
> > >Date: Sat, 08 Apr 2000 12:33:10 -0700
> > >
> > >Does anybody know what the requirements
> > >--apititude, physical, medical, and interview
> > >are for an Artillery Officer?
> > >Secondly, does anybody know what Officer Basic
> > >Training is like? what are some of the activities
> > >during training?
> > >Thirdly, does anybody what artillery training is
> > >like?
> > >
> > >                               Thank-you,
> > >                                       JC
> > >-----------------------------------------------------
> > >Click here for Free Video!!
> > >http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > ______________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Gunner <randr1@home.com>* on *Sun, 09 Apr 2000 19:36:35 -0600*
Ian, you are obviously a man of taste, poise and pedigree...Is there
artillery in your or your families background?  Your post has afforded
me the opportunity to once again bring wisdom to this newsgroup.
1.  The armoured or cavalry hardly lend dignity to the battlefield. 
If they are on horses, they seem to spend too much time charging into
woodlines and the like.  You really never see an armoured officer on the
battlefield as they only come out of their tanks for a beer or to
relieve themselves...is this dignity?  The armoured often try to take
the title "King of Battle", however, everyone knows that that is
reserved for those with "the biggest Guns".
2.  True, the gentlemen and gentlewomen! do hold the special place at
the right of the line in terms of the CF, however, since, the cadets
will never enter battle, only the gentlemen warriors of the artillery
hold that honour.
3.  Putties were before my time....I enjoy hearing the traditions and
stories from all the military elders in the newsgroup.
4.  As a gentlemen, I will not honour your final statement with a
comment!
Cheers!   
Ian Edwards wrote:
> 
> Gunner, from Ian Edwards:
> 
> I can appreciate you great pride in your Regiment, the Royal Regiment of
> Canadian Artillery, but you‘ve got a couple of facts that I would
> question.
> 
> 1. Your quotation re "... vulgar brawl." is often claimed by the
> armoured formerly cavalry, but I think the phrase is "...lends tone
> ...". Unless being dignified and standoffish are one and the same.
> 
> 2. Right of the Line is afforded to the Gentlemen Cadets of the Royal
> Military College of Canada, IIRC?
> 
> 3. And to save reading another lengthy posting: IIRC the RCA also
> wrapped their putties from the top down.
> 
> 4. And it‘s NOT TRUE that the RA and by extension the RCA were ordered
> by Queen Victoria to wear a WHITE lanyard, indicating cowardace, on
> their tunics because they had abandoned their guns in some important
> battle. The white lanyard had nothing to do with the loss of the guns.
> 
> Gunner wrote:
> >
> > Ah, the Artillery Officer, master of the black art of indirect fire!
> > Probably the best trained all the combat arms and have a reputation for
> > always conducting themselves in a dignified manner Our unofficial motto
> > is "Artillery lends dignity to what otherwise be a vulgar brawl".  The
> > Artillery is the oldest of Canada‘s military units on active service no
> > slight to the Reserves and the Royal Canadian Horse Artillery‘s history
> > is so distinct that they were granted the "Right of the Line" in the
> > order of precedence Royalty always granted the privledge to their best
> > soldiers as they knew they could always count on them.  Well done to
> > you to be so interested in joining the best of the best.
> >
> > I don‘t have all the details to your queries as it‘s been several years
> > since I joined, however, if you visit the following web site -
> >  http://www.recruiting.dnd.ca/army_frame.html  - you will get more
> > information.  Or call your local Reserve Arty Regt who may set up a
> > tour of their equipment and facilities or Canadian Forces Recruing
> > Centre CFRC.
> >
> > Depending on what program you chose Regular or Reserve have several
> > programs to enter the military as an officer your basic training will
> > concentrate on physical fitness, rules and regulations of the CF, basic
> > leadership training infantry based, drill and discipline,
> > fieldcraft....really its very similar to basic soldier training,
> > however, it is more leadership driven.  Basic Officer training is
> > conducted in St Jean Qc and the army portion so called phase two at
> > the Infantry School in Gagetown, NB.
> >
> > Basic Artillery Training is conducted at the Artillery School in
> > Gagetown.  It is split into two phases 3 and 4.  You learn the basics
> > of Gun Drill operating the C3 Howitzer, role and duties of Gun
> > Position Officers, ballistics, command and control, more leadership
> > training, and you are socialized into the artillery world.  Upon
> > completion you are posted to a Regt in Shilo, MB, Petawawa, On, or
> > Valcartier, Qc.  If you are joining as a Reservist, you complete the
> > training over a period of several summers and work part time at your
> > unit during the school year.  If you are going to become a Reservist,
> > definitely apply for the Reserve Entry Scheme Officer RESO program and
> > it will best prepare you for duties as an officer in your Regt.
> >
> > Obviously, I‘m bias in my comments, however, please feel free to explore
> > all the options that CFRC will present to you.  Infantry, Armour,
> > Engineers all provide great opportunities in the Canada‘s Army.  Feel
> > free to ask any other questions of me or the newsgroup.
> >
> > Good Luck!
> >
> > Gunner Sends.....
> >
> > JENNIFER KLEIN wrote:
> > >
> > > Jeff,
> > >   I don‘t know but if you ever find out from anybody let me be the first to
> > > know.  Keep me updated on your search.  Thanx
> > > Love,
> > >   Jenn
> > >
> > > >From: Jeff Chen 
> > > >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > >Subject: Officer and Artillery training.
> > > >Date: Sat, 08 Apr 2000 12:33:10 -0700
> > > >
> > > >Does anybody know what the requirements
> > > >--apititude, physical, medical, and interview
> > > >are for an Artillery Officer?
> > > >Secondly, does anybody know what Officer Basic
> > > >Training is like? what are some of the activities
> > > >during training?
> > > >Thirdly, does anybody what artillery training is
> > > >like?
> > > >
> > > >                               Thank-you,
> > > >                                       JC
> > > >-----------------------------------------------------
> > > >Click here for Free Video!!
> > > >http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/
> > > >
> > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > >message body.
> > >
> > > ______________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Mon, 10 Apr 2000 20:47:48 -0700*
Gunner wrote:
> 
> Ian, you are obviously a man of taste, poise and pedigree...Is there
> artillery in your or your families background?
No, just the pbi. The taste is all in my mouth. I expected one cavalry
buff on this net to respond but he has much on his plate these days.
About all I can add to the Right of the Line brouhaha is that when one
speaks of the "Royal Military College" one normally thinks of Sandhurst
first, as it was known until 1947, when through amalgamation it became
the Royal Military Academy.
I thought sure one of the gunners on this net would rise up to
deny/confirm the white lanyard tale. Just an early urban legend?
> 1.  The armoured or cavalry hardly lend dignity to the battlefield.
> If they are on horses, they seem to spend too much time charging into
> woodlines and the like.  You really never see an armoured officer on the
> battlefield as they only come out of their tanks for a beer or to
> relieve themselves...is this dignity?  The armoured often try to take
> the title "King of Battle", however, everyone knows that that is
> reserved for those with "the biggest Guns".
> 
> 2.  True, the gentlemen and gentlewomen! do hold the special place at
> the right of the line in terms of the CF, however, since, the cadets
> will never enter battle, only the gentlemen warriors of the artillery
> hold that honour.
> 
> 3.  Putties were before my time....I enjoy hearing the traditions and
> stories from all the military elders in the newsgroup.
> 
> 4.  As a gentlemen, I will not honour your final statement with a
> comment!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Ian Edwards wrote:
> >
> > Gunner, from Ian Edwards:
> >
> > I can appreciate you great pride in your Regiment, the Royal Regiment of
> > Canadian Artillery, but you‘ve got a couple of facts that I would
> > question.
> >
> > 1. Your quotation re "... vulgar brawl." is often claimed by the
> > armoured formerly cavalry, but I think the phrase is "...lends tone
> > ...". Unless being dignified and standoffish are one and the same.
> >
> > 2. Right of the Line is afforded to the Gentlemen Cadets of the Royal
> > Military College of Canada, IIRC?
> >
> > 3. And to save reading another lengthy posting: IIRC the RCA also
> > wrapped their putties from the top down.
> >
> > 4. And it‘s NOT TRUE that the RA and by extension the RCA were ordered
> > by Queen Victoria to wear a WHITE lanyard, indicating cowardace, on
> > their tunics because they had abandoned their guns in some important
> > battle. The white lanyard had nothing to do with the loss of the guns.
> >
> > Gunner wrote:
> > >
> > > Ah, the Artillery Officer, master of the black art of indirect fire!
> > > Probably the best trained all the combat arms and have a reputation for
> > > always conducting themselves in a dignified manner Our unofficial motto
> > > is "Artillery lends dignity to what otherwise be a vulgar brawl".  The
> > > Artillery is the oldest of Canada‘s military units on active service no
> > > slight to the Reserves and the Royal Canadian Horse Artillery‘s history
> > > is so distinct that they were granted the "Right of the Line" in the
> > > order of precedence Royalty always granted the privledge to their best
> > > soldiers as they knew they could always count on them.  Well done to
> > > you to be so interested in joining the best of the best.
> > >
> > > I don‘t have all the details to your queries as it‘s been several years
> > > since I joined, however, if you visit the following web site -
> > >  http://www.recruiting.dnd.ca/army_frame.html  - you will get more
> > > information.  Or call your local Reserve Arty Regt who may set up a
> > > tour of their equipment and facilities or Canadian Forces Recruing
> > > Centre CFRC.
> > >
> > > Depending on what program you chose Regular or Reserve have several
> > > programs to enter the military as an officer your basic training will
> > > concentrate on physical fitness, rules and regulations of the CF, basic
> > > leadership training infantry based, drill and discipline,
> > > fieldcraft....really its very similar to basic soldier training,
> > > however, it is more leadership driven.  Basic Officer training is
> > > conducted in St Jean Qc and the army portion so called phase two at
> > > the Infantry School in Gagetown, NB.
> > >
> > > Basic Artillery Training is conducted at the Artillery School in
> > > Gagetown.  It is split into two phases 3 and 4.  You learn the basics
> > > of Gun Drill operating the C3 Howitzer, role and duties of Gun
> > > Position Officers, ballistics, command and control, more leadership
> > > training, and you are socialized into the artillery world.  Upon
> > > completion you are posted to a Regt in Shilo, MB, Petawawa, On, or
> > > Valcartier, Qc.  If you are joining as a Reservist, you complete the
> > > training over a period of several summers and work part time at your
> > > unit during the school year.  If you are going to become a Reservist,
> > > definitely apply for the Reserve Entry Scheme Officer RESO program and
> > > it will best prepare you for duties as an officer in your Regt.
> > >
> > > Obviously, I‘m bias in my comments, however, please feel free to explore
> > > all the options that CFRC will present to you.  Infantry, Armour,
> > > Engineers all provide great opportunities in the Canada‘s Army.  Feel
> > > free to ask any other questions of me or the newsgroup.
> > >
> > > Good Luck!
> > >
> > > Gunner Sends.....
> > >
> > > JENNIFER KLEIN wrote:
> > > >
> > > > Jeff,
> > > >   I don‘t know but if you ever find out from anybody let me be the first to
> > > > know.  Keep me updated on your search.  Thanx
> > > > Love,
> > > >   Jenn
> > > >
> > > > >From: Jeff Chen 
> > > > >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > >Subject: Officer and Artillery training.
> > > > >Date: Sat, 08 Apr 2000 12:33:10 -0700
> > > > >
> > > > >Does anybody know what the requirements
> > > > >--apititude, physical, medical, and interview
> > > > >are for an Artillery Officer?
> > > > >Secondly, does anybody know what Officer Basic
> > > > >Training is like? what are some of the activities
> > > > >during training?
> > > > >Thirdly, does anybody what artillery training is
> > > > >like?
> > > > >
> > > > >                               Thank-you,
> > > > >                                       JC
> > > > >-----------------------------------------------------
> > > > >Click here for Free Video!!
> > > > >http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/
> > > > >
> > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > >message body.
> > > >
> > > > ______________________________________________________
> > > > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Wyn van der Schee <vandersw@cadvision.com>* on *Mon, 10 Apr 2000 22:14:11 -0600*
Ian Edwards wrote on Mon, 10 Apr 2000 20:47:48
>No, just the pbi. The taste is all in my mouth. I expected one cavalry
>buff on this net to respond but he has much on his plate these days.
I‘m not going to get into this pissing contest about precedence, but a
check of CFAOs should settle the argument. Perhaps whoever does it should
share the infoprmation with the rest of us. As to gunner black magic, I
recall learning to fire a squadron of Centurion tanks in the indirect role
at Meaford on a warm autumn day more years ago that I care to remember. We
didn‘t do AA or SSM stuff it would have taken another day or so to learn
that. The instructor was an IG RCAC. Didn‘t see any gunners - they were all
nine miles back - but there lots of pbi who liked what we did.
Wyn van der Schee
Calgary
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Elizabeth Fredette" <a4688@kelcom.igs.net>* on *Tue, 11 Apr 2000 01:06:54 -0400*
60 ack, out
----- Original Message -----
From: "Wyn van der Schee" 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, April 11, 2000 12:14 AM
Subject: Dropshorts and RMC
> Ian Edwards wrote on Mon, 10 Apr 2000 20:47:48
>
> >No, just the pbi. The taste is all in my mouth. I expected one cavalry
> >buff on this net to respond but he has much on his plate these days.
>
>
> I‘m not going to get into this pissing contest about precedence, but a
> check of CFAOs should settle the argument. Perhaps whoever does it should
> share the infoprmation with the rest of us. As to gunner black magic, I
> recall learning to fire a squadron of Centurion tanks in the indirect role
> at Meaford on a warm autumn day more years ago that I care to remember. We
> didn‘t do AA or SSM stuff it would have taken another day or so to learn
> that. The instructor was an IG RCAC. Didn‘t see any gunners - they were
all
> nine miles back - but there lots of pbi who liked what we did.
> Wyn van der Schee
> Calgary
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Scott Lloyd" <elscotto@sprint.ca>* on *Tue, 11 Apr 2000 20:55:23 -0300*
Anyone can point a tanks barrel in the air and see where it lands.... even
the infantry can do that with 50 cals...but to make it count is a completely
different story....
Scott
-----Original Message-----
From: Wyn van der Schee 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: April 11, 2000 1:24 AM
Subject: Dropshorts and RMC
>Ian Edwards wrote on Mon, 10 Apr 2000 20:47:48
>
>>No, just the pbi. The taste is all in my mouth. I expected one cavalry
>>buff on this net to respond but he has much on his plate these days.
>
>
>I‘m not going to get into this pissing contest about precedence, but a
>check of CFAOs should settle the argument. Perhaps whoever does it should
>share the infoprmation with the rest of us. As to gunner black magic, I
>recall learning to fire a squadron of Centurion tanks in the indirect role
>at Meaford on a warm autumn day more years ago that I care to remember. We
>didn‘t do AA or SSM stuff it would have taken another day or so to learn
>that. The instructor was an IG RCAC. Didn‘t see any gunners - they were all
>nine miles back - but there lots of pbi who liked what we did.
>Wyn van der Schee
>Calgary
>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Chrid Loveridge" <cloveridge@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Tue, 11 Apr 2000 22:45:55 EDT*
What about a mortar pl?  Food for thought.
>From: "Scott Lloyd" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: Dropshorts and RMC
>Date: Tue, 11 Apr 2000 20:55:23 -0300
>
>Anyone can point a tanks barrel in the air and see where it lands.... even
>the infantry can do that with 50 cals...but to make it count is a 
>completely
>different story....
>Scott
>-----Original Message-----
>From: Wyn van der Schee 
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
>Date: April 11, 2000 1:24 AM
>Subject: Dropshorts and RMC
>
>
> >Ian Edwards wrote on Mon, 10 Apr 2000 20:47:48
> >
> >>No, just the pbi. The taste is all in my mouth. I expected one cavalry
> >>buff on this net to respond but he has much on his plate these days.
> >
> >
> >I‘m not going to get into this pissing contest about precedence, but a
> >check of CFAOs should settle the argument. Perhaps whoever does it should
> >share the infoprmation with the rest of us. As to gunner black magic, I
> >recall learning to fire a squadron of Centurion tanks in the indirect 
>role
> >at Meaford on a warm autumn day more years ago that I care to remember. 
>We
> >didn‘t do AA or SSM stuff it would have taken another day or so to learn
> >that. The instructor was an IG RCAC. Didn‘t see any gunners - they were 
>all
> >nine miles back - but there lots of pbi who liked what we did.
> >Wyn van der Schee
> >Calgary
> >
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
> >
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Scott Lloyd" <elscotto@sprint.ca>* on *Wed, 12 Apr 2000 18:36:53 -0300*
True.... mortarmen the only smart infantry.... before I get some nasty
e-mails, I was just joking
Scott
-----Original Message-----
From: Chrid Loveridge 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: April 11, 2000 11:50 PM
Subject: Re: Dropshorts and RMC
>
>What about a mortar pl?  Food for thought.
>>From: "Scott Lloyd" 
>>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>To: 
>>Subject: Re: Dropshorts and RMC
>>Date: Tue, 11 Apr 2000 20:55:23 -0300
>>
>>Anyone can point a tanks barrel in the air and see where it lands.... even
>>the infantry can do that with 50 cals...but to make it count is a
>>completely
>>different story....
>>Scott
>>-----Original Message-----
>>From: Wyn van der Schee 
>>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
>>Date: April 11, 2000 1:24 AM
>>Subject: Dropshorts and RMC
>>
>>
>> >Ian Edwards wrote on Mon, 10 Apr 2000 20:47:48
>> >
>> >>No, just the pbi. The taste is all in my mouth. I expected one cavalry
>> >>buff on this net to respond but he has much on his plate these days.
>> >
>> >
>> >I‘m not going to get into this pissing contest about precedence, but a
>> >check of CFAOs should settle the argument. Perhaps whoever does it
should
>> >share the infoprmation with the rest of us. As to gunner black magic, I
>> >recall learning to fire a squadron of Centurion tanks in the indirect
>>role
>> >at Meaford on a warm autumn day more years ago that I care to remember.
>>We
>> >didn‘t do AA or SSM stuff it would have taken another day or so to
learn
>> >that. The instructor was an IG RCAC. Didn‘t see any gunners - they were
>>all
>> >nine miles back - but there lots of pbi who liked what we did.
>> >Wyn van der Schee
>> >Calgary
>> >
>> >
>> >--------------------------------------------------------
>> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> >message body.
>> >
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>message body.
>
>______________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Gunner <randr1@home.com>* on *Wed, 12 Apr 2000 16:26:46 -0600*
What‘s the definition of a Gunner?  
Answer: A properly trained private!
Scott Lloyd wrote:
> 
> True.... mortarmen the only smart infantry.... before I get some nasty
> e-mails, I was just joking
> Scott
> -----Original Message-----
> From: Chrid Loveridge 
> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> Date: April 11, 2000 11:50 PM
> Subject: Re: Dropshorts and RMC
> 
> >
> >What about a mortar pl?  Food for thought.
> >>From: "Scott Lloyd" 
> >>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >>To: 
> >>Subject: Re: Dropshorts and RMC
> >>Date: Tue, 11 Apr 2000 20:55:23 -0300
> >>
> >>Anyone can point a tanks barrel in the air and see where it lands.... even
> >>the infantry can do that with 50 cals...but to make it count is a
> >>completely
> >>different story....
> >>Scott
> >>-----Original Message-----
> >>From: Wyn van der Schee 
> >>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> >>Date: April 11, 2000 1:24 AM
> >>Subject: Dropshorts and RMC
> >>
> >>
> >> >Ian Edwards wrote on Mon, 10 Apr 2000 20:47:48
> >> >
> >> >>No, just the pbi. The taste is all in my mouth. I expected one cavalry
> >> >>buff on this net to respond but he has much on his plate these days.
> >> >
> >> >
> >> >I‘m not going to get into this pissing contest about precedence, but a
> >> >check of CFAOs should settle the argument. Perhaps whoever does it
> should
> >> >share the infoprmation with the rest of us. As to gunner black magic, I
> >> >recall learning to fire a squadron of Centurion tanks in the indirect
> >>role
> >> >at Meaford on a warm autumn day more years ago that I care to remember.
> >>We
> >> >didn‘t do AA or SSM stuff it would have taken another day or so to
> learn
> >> >that. The instructor was an IG RCAC. Didn‘t see any gunners - they were
> >>all
> >> >nine miles back - but there lots of pbi who liked what we did.
> >> >Wyn van der Schee
> >> >Calgary
> >> >
> >> >
> >> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >> >message body.
> >> >
> >>
> >>--------------------------------------------------------
> >>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >>message body.
> >
> >______________________________________________________
> >Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
> >
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

